# Methoden Wiederholen



## Paul573 (27. Mrz 2020)

hab eine Frage und zwar kann man irgendwie Classen oder Methoden nach einer bestimmten zeit wiederholt ausführen also zum beispiel alle 10 sekunden die Methode ausführen?
Danke an alle die antworten


----------



## Ullenboom (27. Mrz 2020)

Ja, Stichwörter sind Timer und TimerTask: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_14_007.htm


----------



## mihe7 (29. Mrz 2020)

Warum nicht ExecutorService?


----------

